

The fundamental problem of programming language package management - jfb
http://blog.ezyang.com/2014/08/the-fundamental-problem-of-programming-language-package-management/

======
davexunit
It is absurd that for every programming language there must be a new package
manager. rubygems, pip, CPAN, composer, npm, bower, etc. I highly recommend
that folks look into what GNU Guix and Nix can do, because they are capable of
being decentralized package management systems for any type of software. They
both feature "profiles", which you could equate with bundles, gemsets,
whatever they are called for your language. It's trivial to use multiple
versions of the same package (let's say Ruby 1.9.3 and 2.0) for different
projects without them conflicting. These software projects are relatively new,
but keep your eye on them and give them a shot if you have a chance.

GNU Guix homepage:
[https://gnu.org/software/guix/](https://gnu.org/software/guix/)

Nix homepage: [http://nixos.org/](http://nixos.org/)

